# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Blueboard Installation Help

## Lcykiang

Hello .... I am new to this forum, but I am looking for advise on Blue Board Installation / rendering. 
My plan is to update the existing external iron sheeting and replacing it with Blue Board. Total length 5m.  
Can anyone direct me to any installation guide or give me some pointers on my steps below??? Thanks for your time. 
Through my web research this is my understanding of how things needs to be done!
1) Fix sheets leaving 2mm gap between sheet
2) Seal gaps and join with polyurethane sealants
3) Spray sheet with a product call Cem Sticks
4) Wipe sheet joins and corners with patching compund and set fibreglass reinforcement tape. 
5) Wiping nail head with paching compound
6) Build up seam and corner with with 2 to 3 coats of patching compound (each layer must be put on thin and dried before the next coat .... otherwise it will crack). Once dried, if required, the surface have to sanded with random orbital sander and 40 grit sanding sheet.
7) Lastly, the 2x texture coats finish can be apply. Technique used should be pushing upward with metal trout then taking off any excess with a plastic trout. Leave dried before putting on second coat. 
Thanks,
Linda.

----------


## Master Splinter

http://www.jameshardie.com.au/products/harditex.html

----------


## Lcykiang

Hi .... thank you for the web address. Cheers, Linda.

----------


## Master Splinter

If you run into any problems translating their requirements into real-world stuff, ask away (remember that pics can be very helpful!). 
The one (wrong) thing that people seem to do the most is to install it so that it touches the ground - ideally it should be 150mm off the ground to stop moisture being wicked up the sheets.   
If you are going really up market with it, install a vapour barrier sheet behind it (that reflective foil stuff).  You can use proper foil fasteners for this...or go cheap and use a bit of duct tape and a stapler/small clout to hold it in place while you put the board up (not good on windy days though!).

----------


## zacnelson

What do people do about the remaining 150mm between the ground and the blueboard?  Do they just leave a gap?  Because with a rendered finish it would look funny for it not to go all the way to ground level.

----------


## Master Splinter

One approach I have seen is to transfer over the building after approval but before any landscaping.    Site level around the perimeter after construction will probably be lower than the final level after landscaping...typically the landscaper/homeowner will build up the finished ground level to hide the yuckky exposed slab edges to make it look good, so its not the builders problem. (me? cynical??? never!!) 
The correct approach is to use either a few courses of bricks, or design/pour the slab edge to be visually acceptable when exposed.

----------

